# Deadly Virus--Rabbits Affected



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/18/us/rabbit-virus-hemmorhagic-disease-scn-trnd/index.html

L & O


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Won't affect my hunting areas.......all the rabbits are already gone.....from "hawk virus", "coyote virus", "loss of habitat virus", just to name a few.
Seriously, I haven't see a rabbit while hunting in over a decade................used to jump them ALL the time in the SGA I hunt.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

6Speed said:


> I definitely have to work hard to get one a trip!


Their populations fluctuate like crazy. last year there were plenty this year even with the nesting they seem to be down. Hawks, and coyote's are down too.

p.s. How was work?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

6Speed said:


> Did you mean "ordered"?
> 
> Maybe Gretchen will order the rabbits to social distance?? I'll tell the ones nesting in my yard to be careful and wear their masks...


Yes. Was able to add the "ed". Thanks, I'm one person who does not mind getting corrections pointed out. Should've caught that when I proofread the short post.

L & O


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I haven't seen a bunny so far this spring. We have several adults but no little ones and this rain will drown the latest batches


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Won't affect my hunting areas.......all the rabbits are already gone.....from "hawk virus", "coyote virus", "loss of habitat virus", just to name a few.
> Seriously, I haven't see a rabbit while hunting in over a decade................used to jump them ALL the time in the SGA I hunt.


any cat virus in your area. We had a cat lady couple houses away for 15+ years. She went to heaven and daughter took most cats away. Wife has seen bunnies 3x in the last month after an absence of 5 + yrs.
Getting rid of [possum/**** also helps.
I dont understand trappers releasing possums cause they arent worth anything. They are worth lost of ground nesters being alive for those that arent any longer.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Trapped opossums and ***** in the yard last year and have been seeing a couple of rabbits just about every day this year.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Have trapped 4 *****, 2 possums, shot or trapped 11 woodchucks, looks like it's going to be a good year. Seeing lots of rabbits, have had a couple of snapped traps either pulled away or cleaned out by coyotes would be my guess.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

CL-Lewiston said:


> any cat virus in your area. We had a cat lady couple houses away for 15+ years. She went to heaven and daughter took most cats away. Wife has seen bunnies 3x in the last month after an absence of 5 + yrs.
> Getting rid of [possum/**** also helps.
> I dont understand trappers releasing possums cause they arent worth anything. They are worth lost of ground nesters being alive for those that arent any longer.


Yeah, I'm sure that there is some "feline virus" issues at well in certain spots........


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Do some neighbors yards/farms border the SGA??

If so I bet there are a couple cats hunting your bunnies-all withOUT a license. Maybe some slob dropped off a couple strays in the SGA and they are now dining on your bunnies, another strong possibility.
Had a neighbor the fed any/all strays and we didnt see a bunnie for years. Neighbors left and took cats to heaven, I guess, and low and behold-bunnies in about 1 1/2 years.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I've seen a ton of rabbits this year


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We are starting to see some young rabbits finally. The heavy rains didn't help the population any. We do have cats but Oz takes care of the ones that wander thru the yard and the 223 reaches some behind the house.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I have never seen so many rabbits. At anytime during the day, there are 2 to 3 somewhere in my yard. Anytime a population gets out of control, it risks some disease taking them out. Nature has a way of balancing things.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Ranger Ray said:


> I have never seen so many rabbits. At anytime during the day, there are 2 to 3 somewhere in my yard. Anytime a population gets out of control, it risks some disease taking them out. Nature has a way of balancing things.


Same here. They are out all day even in this 90 degree weather. They have even learned my dogs boundaries. Surprisingly they have left my garden alone so far.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Rabbits are everywhere around here this year. Not a ton of rabitat around my house, but have at least 2 in the yard every day. Drive up the road 2.5 miles to the main road and I see no less than a dozen including little ones.

I hunt my uncles property a couple times a winter and we did a party rabbit hunt with 4 guys last year, shot 20 rabbits in 1.5 hrs. Uncle says more rabbits than ever this summer. Can't wait to get the kids out this winter.


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

I have more rabbits this year than I have had in the past 20 years living at my place. A momma rabbit had a nest in the flower garden with six babies, they are all over the yard now. I am sure she's onto her next litter. Many other nests around as well. Only down side is is there's no beans left in my garden:rant: My beagle has been running for hours every night since the 16th. She will be all tuned up for this winter:banana


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Lots of rabbits here too. 5-6 in the yard every day.


----------

